# Rules and FAQ



## Looksmax (Aug 10, 2018)

*Welcome to Looksmax!*

This is a community for men that wish to improve their looks, as well as become more successful in life. If you are interested in looking better, attracting the opposite sex, becoming wealthy, gaining status, being rated, or just all around becoming the best version of yourself, this is the forum for you.

*Userbase*

We are a male-only community, since discussion revolves around masculine-specific topics. There are many equivalent female-only looksmaxing sites out there, please respect this one.

*Rules*

*Content and Behavior*

Do not:

Post private PMs & information of other users
Doxing or threatening to dox someone is prohibited

Mass-tag users
Spam
Racebait
Impersonate
Advertise (without permission)
Post low-effort or LBGTQ content
Low-effort content may only be posted in the Offtopic section.

Necropost
Do not post on old threads over one (1) month old unless you have a good reason to do so
"Bumps", one-liners, mere quoting, and plain agreement are not good reasons

Post illegal content or incite anyone to commit illegal acts of any kind (If in doubt, don't post)
Create more than one (1) account or share your account
Creating more than one account will result in you being banned all of the accounts you created

Other

Ratings belong exclusively to the ratings subforum.
You cannot delete rating threads or pictures within them unless you're a VIP Supporter (check FAQ below).

Use a [NSFW] and spoiler tags whenever needed.
Don't post things such as gore or pornography in random threads.

*Mod Abuse:*

If you have any questions or concerns about a warning or ban, please message @Alexanderr or @Master

*Banned Users:*

Rules for users who are banned are explained here.

Do not try to circumvent the rules, mods can warn at their discretion. Please read our privacy policy and terms of service. By using this site you agree to all our policies and rules.

*Disclaimer:*

_This is a public discussion forum. The owners, staff, and users of this website are not engaged in rendering professional services to the individual reader. Do not use the content of this website as an alternative to personal examination and advice from licenced healthcare providers. Do not begin, delay, or discontinue treatments and/or exercises without licenced medical supervision._

*Frequently Asked Questions

I have a serious inquiry or wish to advertise, where can I reach you?*
Please use the contact feature at the bottom of the site.

*How do I keep up with forum news ? *
Besides checking the News & Announcement subforum, you can...
Check our Twitter: https://twitter.com/Looksmaxme
Check our Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/looksmaxorg/
Join our Discord:








Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg





*How can I get VIP? What benefits does VIP have?*
Read this thread. You can get VIP by clicking here.

*What is reputation? *
Reputation is shown under your user, and in your user profile page. When someone "likes" your post or gives you any other type of reaction (minus anger), you will receive +1 reputation. The more you post and the more quality your posts have, the more reputation you'll get.

*What are trophies?*
They are silly badges you get for doing certain things on the forum. They don't give you anything, it's just for you to prove just how handsome and cool you are.

*How do I change the theme of the site?*
There is a button at the bottom left of the page for that.

*When will I be able to send PMs/vote in polls?*
If you are active, you'll be permitted to do these things automatically. It's a spam-prevention measure, be patient.

*How do the ranks work?*
For every 500 posts, your rank changes. Note that for each rank you need to have been registered one extra week on the site. This is so spamming to skip ranks isn't possible. You can see all of the ranks on the member's section sidebar.
If you have the post count and the registered time required, be patient. The 'upgrade' process runs every couple hours.
You can also get yourself a VIP rank for a special color, alongside other perks.

*How do I change the tag under my username, my privacy settings, or my alert preferences? *
You can go to the preference page in your profile.

*Can I block/ignore a user?*
Yes. Click on their username. Then you can click the "ignore" button.

*Can I edit/delete my posts and threads? *
You have a 4-hour window to edit/delete posts.
You have a 4-hour window to edit threads, but you are unable to delete them. The reason is that good discussions are sometimes lost when threads are deleted. You can always ask a moderator to remove content if you need something removed, but note we do not mass delete content.
Rating threads can typically not be deleted, unless you get upgrade to a VIP rank.

*Can I change my username?*
Yes, if you upgrade your account. You can't create a new account to get a new name, we only allow one account per user.

*Can I delete my account?*
Yes, you can. Check this thread. If you want a more temporary type of ban (say, to focus on studying or taking a break from the site) PM a moderator to get a voluntary ban, and then PM them again to be unbanned, we don't mind. We do not mass delete content.

*I deleted my account. Can I make a new one?*
Yes, but not immediately. Read this thread.

*Can I delete my private messages? *
Yes, at any time. However, the only way to do it is if everyone in the conversation (you and the other person you're talking to) leave it. There is a button for that, look around in the conversation page. We can't delete private messages for you, so be careful what you share.

*How do I get alerts from a thread?*
On the top right of every thread, there's a button that says "Watch." If you want to watch a particular thread without having to post, click that button. By changing your alert preferences, you can automatically watch threads after you post in a thread or after you create a thread.

*How do warnings work?*
Warnings you get are active in your profile for only one month by default and can be seen only by moderators. Active warnings will add up, and if your warnings total 60% or more, you will get a temporary ban (up to 4 days). At 100%, you will be permanently banned. To know your warning level, add up each warning PM you have received over the last month. Note that a mod may make your warnings last longer (e.g., 2 months or more) if they feel you have been ignoring previous warnings sent to you.

*How can I stay safe online?*
The same way you do anywhere else: Don't post personal information (real name, address, phone, email, pictures, etc), unless you are comfortable exposing that information to the whole internet. You can use a vpn as well when posting. In short, don't post anything that can tie your real identity to your identity here, and of course don't post anything illegal.

*Why was X user warned/banned?*
Warnings are personal, so we do not publicly announce reasons for warnings or bans. You are free to PM the user in question and ask them yourself.


----------

